
Google Finance “portfolios” are gone, what is the best replacement? - marojejian
I&#x27;m interested in something very simple, but with good UI.<p>I loved how I could chart 4-5 things at once, but that doesn&#x27;t seem to be possible anymore.
======
Theo59
I just noticed this now...it was very useful. Where did it go? Why Google
Why??

------
Theo59
_Starts re-building in Google Sheets_

------
WheelsAtLarge
try finance.yahoo.com

